# 3rd Canadian Infantry Division on D Day



## Spr.Earl (10 Jun 2004)

Here's the list of Unit's that landed on Juno Beach.

3rd Canadian Infantry Division
The 3rd Canadian Infantry Division landing on Juno Beach was supported by the 2nd Canadian Armoured Brigade and additional units.

3rd Canadian Infantry Division Major-General Roderick Keller 
   
7th Canadian Infantry Brigade   Brigadier Harry W. Foster 
      
Royal Winnipeg Rifles   Lt-Col J.M. Meldram 
   
Regina Rifle Regiment    Lt-Col F.M. Matheson 
      
Canadian Scottish Regiment   Lt-Col F.N. Cabeldu 

8th Canadian Infantry Brigade   Brigadier Kenneth G. Blackader 
     
Queen's Own Rifles of Canada     Lt-Col J.G. Spragge 
     
 Le Régiment de la Chaudière     Lt-Col J.B. Mathieu 
     
North Shore (New Brunswick) Regiment     Lt-Col D.B. Buell 
   
9th Canadian Infantry Brigade   Brigadier D.G. Cunningham 
     
 Highland Light Infantry of Canada     Lt-Col F.M Griffiths 
     
Stormont, Dundas, and Glengarry Highlanders   Lt. Col F.M Christiansen 
      
Nova Scotia Highlanders     Lt-Col C. Petch 
  
Cameron Highlanders of Ottawa (MG)     
   
7th Reconnaissance Regiment 

(17th Duke of York's Royal Canadian Hussars)    Lt-Col D.C. Spry 
  


Divisional Royal Canadian Artillery  Brigadier P.A.S. Todd 

12th, 13th, 14th Field Regiments, Royal Canadian Artillery

19th Army Field Regiment, Royal Canadian Artillery

3rd Anti-Tank Regiment, Royal Canadian Artillery

4th Light Anti-Aircraft Regiment, Royal Canadian Artillery     
   


Divisional Royal Canadian Engineers    Lt-Col R. S. Cassidy 
  
5th,, 6th, 16th, 18th Field Companies, R.C.E

3rd Canadian Field Park Company, R.C.E

3rd Canadian Divisional Bridge Platoon, R.C.E     
  
R.C.C.S. - 3rd Infantry Divisional Signals Lt-Col G.O. Gamble 
  
R.C.A.S.C. - 3rd Infantry Divisional Troops Company     
   
R.C.A.M.C. - No.14, No.22, No.23 Field Ambulance     
      
2nd Canadian Armoured Brigade   Brigadier R.A. Wyman 
   
6th Canadian Armoured Regiment (1st Hussars)   Lt-Col R.J. Colwell 
   
10th Canadian Armoured Regiment (Fort Garry Horse)   Lt-Col R.E.A. Morton 
  
27th Armoured Regiment (Sherbrooke Fusiliers)   Lt-Col M.B.K. Gordon 
      


Other Units Supporting the 3rd Canadian Infantry Division     
   
No. 48 Royal Marine Commando, 4th Special Service Brigade

26th & 80th Assault Squadrons, 

5th & 6th Assault Rgt. RE (Churchill AVRE tanks)

2 detachments 22nd Dragoons, 79th Armoured Division. (Crab flail tanks)

3rd and 4th batteries, 2nd Royal Marine Armoured Support Regiment (Centaurs).

C Squadron of the Inns of Court Regiment (Armoured Recce)


----------



## screaminjimmy (27 Feb 2005)

I would like to add a Regiment to your list. 6th Anti-Tank Regt. They were II Corps HQ troops on the books, but they often holed up on the lines for quick reaction to Armd threats..   My gramp was in 74 battery. He was the driver for a tank that towed the 17 pounder.


VVV

Al


----------



## Michael Dorosh (27 Feb 2005)

screaminjimmy said:
			
		

> I would like to add a Regiment to your list. 6th Anti-Tank Regt. They were II Corps HQ troops on the books, but they often holed up on the lines for quick reaction to Armd threats..   My gramp was in 74 battery. He was the driver for a tank that towed the 17 pounder.
> 
> 
> VVV
> ...



As a corps unit - the corps wasn't activated until July, when the 2nd Division landed - would they have landed on 6 June?


----------



## old medic (28 Feb 2005)

And just because I hate to see the Field Ambs all lumped together into a group of meaningless numbers,
These three were proud units:


14 ( Moncton ) Field Ambulance  R.C.A.M.C.   { Militia unit on Active Service } 

22 ( Halifax ) Field Ambulance R.C.A.M.C.  { Militia unit on Active Service }

23 Field Ambulance R.C.A.M.C.  { Canada's only Regular Force Field Ambulance in 1939, from Petawawa Ont. }


----------



## jmacleod (5 Mar 2005)

Brig General Harry Foster became MajorGeneral Harry Foster. General Foster's son, Tony Foster
wrote an excellent book about his father, and the Commander of the 12th SS Adolf Hitler Youth
SS Panzer Division Kurt Meyer - Meyer's troops murdered Canadian POW's. The President of the
General Court Martial which convicted Meyer was Major General Foster - the senior prosecutor was
Major Clarence Campbell, later head of the NHL. Tony Foster's book, "Meeting of Generals" is one
of the best documents about the Canadian Army. Tony Foster, author and screen writer, won
three Gemini Awards for his Screen Play " The Sound and the Silence" - a story of Alexander
Graham Bell - Tony Foster, formerly of Halifax NS, pilot, screen writer, excellent host now resides
in Toronto the Good. An old friend, MacLeod


----------



## Veterans son (12 Mar 2005)

Thank you for your message, Spr Earl!


----------



## LordOsborne (13 Mar 2005)

My grandad was operating off Omaha Beach in the Rescue Tug Assiduous on D-Day.. he was 15 at the time


----------



## screaminjimmy (24 May 2005)

are you shore (lol) that all these troops made in before midnight? he , my gramp, was probably half way across the channel when the lights went out. i think his box lunch was on order 6 june. he landed 7 june . i think that they knew that they were going to stand up 2 corps at some point and they knew that because they brought the equip and personnel. ... you know, gramp was a track and chassis mechanic when he landed, then he became a driver for 6th anti-tank. there weren't many drivers left on the 7th....


----------



## Rnn20009 (24 May 2005)

Dear Sir: I have just read your post regarding the North Shore New Brunswick Regiment on D-Day. My Dad was in that Regiment and I have found lots of information about the Regiment, however I can find not one picture of the Regiment at that time. I only have one photo of my Dad while he was in the army and it is only a head shot. Is there any possible way that you could help direct me to ANY photos of the Regiment at all? I would so greatly appreciate it. thank you for your time.  Ronnie Eldridge..................ronnie2000@ns.sympatico.ca


----------



## Old Sweat (25 May 2005)

A good source for photos is the National Archives of Canada. 

Try www.collectionscanada.ca/02/02011502_.html and then experiment with keywords.


----------



## Spr.Earl (28 May 2005)

6Fd's War Dairy of D.Day about the first wave is very clinical as all War Diaries are.

I have had the Honour to meet some of those who did land in the first wave and it was at the Annual D.Day Dinner.
Pictures,films,documentaries can't take the place of living history in the form of our Vet's.
One Gent. was held back even though he was just a Staff Sgt,he knew to much of our Engineer plans and he landed D.Day pluss 12 hrs. 

6Fd still holds its annual D.Day Dinner in Honour of those who have gone before.


----------



## bev (7 Jan 2006)

Hi my name is Beverly Regina I am named after Dads beloved regiment The Regina Rifle he was also o Juno Beach and in The 3rd division

Thankyou to you all


----------

